# Kalamazoo fur sale results, 2/8/2014



## trappergirl95 (Aug 27, 2013)

Here they are, folks!










A big thank you to everyone who came out yesterday!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Emily, and all the others that made this a smoothly run sale. can you give the quantities of the species? Roger


----------



## TOMSHIP (Jan 19, 2012)

puter lost count column????


----------



## trappergirl95 (Aug 27, 2013)

I edited the original post. Sorry!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks. Plenty of open seats on the buyers side of the table.


----------



## TOMSHIP (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the edit Emily - TOM


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Great job Emily!

Running a fur auction is hard work, I know from experience.


Here is a photo from a Zone 3 Trappers Association Fur Auction held back in about 1970. The guy in the fur hat is Gary Dunlap our president. The beside him in glasses in me doing all the paper work as the secretary treasurer. The great old days before computer. My wife and daughter in the background running a calculator.










Thank you!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

How often do these fur shows occur. I would have like to have purchased a few furs. Another one coming soon to Kalamazoo?


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

What are you looking to buy, and how many? I'm sure there are still some guys on here still holding fur that may have what you are looking for at a good price.

-Chris


----------

